# Play Music on the Porch Day - August 28, 2021



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I just signed up for this year's edition of Play Music on the Porch Day:






Play Music on The Porch Day







www.playmusicontheporchday.com





I know there were a couple of forum members besides me who took part last year - anyone else doing it this year?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

We did it last year although we got rained out so we did a livestream instead. We're doing it again this year. Will post our livestream link here.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chito said:


> We did it last year although we got rained out so we did a livestream instead. We're doing it again this year. Will post our livestream link here.


I streamed it last year, but I'm thinking that this year I might go with in-person only - I'll make that decision when we get a bit closer.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's coming up fast! Our neighbours band decided to play with us this year They will be playing first and then we will close the evening. The weather seems to be cooperating this time. Looking forward to playing in front of people again! Here is our poster to be posted in our neighbourhood.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The weather held out. But that kept the crowd from coming out. Sitll a great show. Here's a video of one of the songs my duo AnjChito played. It's called Underwater.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chito said:


> The weather held out. But that kept the crowd from coming out. Sitll a great show. Here's a video of one of the songs my duo AnjChito played. It's called Underwater.


Nice!

I ended up bailing on my plans to perform - my daughter leaves for university on Wednesday and the "to do" list was getting a bit too long.

It's already on the calendar for next year though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't have porch.

But I did play some music inside.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got a porch, didn't participate. Kind of forgot about it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I borrowed my drummer's acoustic bass and hooked up with a coupla' friends.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zontar said:


> I don't have porch.
> 
> But I did play some music inside.


That's the idea though. Doesn't have to be in a porch, just playing works too. I know a lot of people who do it inside their houses for one reason or another. Some do one song, record it and then just post it on the PMOTPD social media accounts.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chito said:


> That's the idea though. Doesn't have to be in a porch, just playing works too. I know a lot of people who do it inside their houses for one reason or another. Some do one song, record it and then just post it on the PMOTPD social media accounts.


I wasn't really ware of all that until after--so no time to get set up & do anything--maybe next year


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's a cover of God Bless The Child which we did during the PMOTPD.


----------



## Marshtech (May 8, 2021)

Former bandmates of mine and I got together for a 'driveway' set. I didn't know about this particular calendar date, Ours dates were Halloween (in costume) and one in the Spring. During the last song In October someone called the cops. This was at 3 pm on a Sunday afternoon. We were doing a Doobie Bros song. The cop intentionally did nothing and told the crowd "I like the Allman Brothers". we just laughed it off. BTW we were not excessively loud.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

We can't do it this year as we have a show on Saturday. We did 2 years in a row but decided not this year. 
I hope some of you do it this year!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chito said:


> We can't do it this year as we have a show on Saturday. We did 2 years in a row but decided not this year.
> I hope some of you do it this year!


Same. I had plans to do it this year, but got invited to play a gig at a local restaurant - it's on the patio, so maybe that counts. I love the concept.

Here's the info if anyone is interested:





Play Music on The Porch Day







playmusicontheporchday.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Same. I had plans to do it this year, but got invited to play a gig at a local restaurant - it's on the patio, so maybe that counts. I love the concept.
> 
> Here's the info if anyone is interested:
> 
> ...


That counts! Better if you can get a video or even just a photo and post it on their page on FB.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm hoping to do something on the 27th and have registered but the wife has invited a bunch of people over who may not be into me playing loud lead guitar across the neighbourhood


----------

